# Problema en amplificador Sansui AU 666



## ferrari (Sep 6, 2015)

Que tal señores, tengo un amplificador Sansui Au 666 de 35 wtts por canal a 8 Ohmns y recientemente adquirí un par de bafles  Advent Large Loudspeakers en cuyas especificaciones dice requerir de un amplificador de 20 wtts por canal 
http://www.davidreaton.com/pdfs/advent_brochure.pdf , hasta aquí ningún 
inconveniente , solo que al ponerlos a funcionar después de un rato uno de los parlantes tiene este extraño comportamiento en uno de los Woofer del cual he realizado este pequeño video para una mejor ilustración.Lo que ven sucede cada que apago o enciendo el amplificador después de un rato de escucha.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFFkgK1yFH4&feature=youtu.be

Presumo que es un problema del amplificador porque he intercambiado los bafles y el problema entonces sucede con el bafle que este conectado a esa salida. Adjunto algunas fotos del interior del amplificador pero no he notado ningún filtro abombado o algo quemado que amerite un cambio.

No soy de ninguna manera experto en electrónica y por lo mismo acudo a su invaluable ayuda en busca de un diagnóstico acertado que me ayude a solucionar el problema antes que suceda algo que lamentar.



















Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2015)

Reemplaza los transistores de la entrada del amplificador, sí, preferiblemente en ambos canales, porque si ya falló un canal, el otro lo va a seguir... Y sugeridamente, considera reemplazar los capacitores electrolíticos de el preamplificador.

Saludos...

P.D.: --> Diagrama <--


----------



## ferrari (Sep 7, 2015)

Excelente Ratmayor, tomaré atenta nota de sus sugerencias para llevarlas a cabo lo mas pronto posible, muchas gracias por su respuesta y el tiempo para buscar el diagrama del Sansui.



Ratmayor dijo:


> Reemplaza los transistores de la entrada del amplificador, sí, preferiblemente en ambos canales, porque si ya falló un canal, el otro lo va a seguir... Y sugeridamente, considera reemplazar los capacitores electrolíticos de el preamplificador.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> P.D.: --> Diagrama <--



Según el diagrama para la etapa del preamplificador necesito capacitores electrolíticos de 6.3 voltios a 47 (x2), 100 (x2), y 33 (x2) microfaradios respectivamente entre otros pero me ha sido imposible encontrarlos de ese voltaje, ¿ es posible realizar el reemplazo con algún tipo capacitores que  se acerque a esos valores de voltaje?. Muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2015)

No hay inconveniente en colocar capacitores de mayor tensión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No hay inconveniente en colocar capacitores de mayor tensión.



Siempre y cuando quepan en el espacio disponible...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Siempre y cuando quepan en el espacio disponible...


Dr. los 6.3V que usa esa cosa, son del tamaño de unos actuales de 35V


----------



## ferrari (Sep 15, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos, ahora bien, revisando mas detenidamente los transistores me doy cuenta que uno de ellos no es original, en esa salida es donde se calienta mas y sucede el problema con el bafle -video 1er post-. A lo mejor ese reemplazo no es el mas adecuado y con aquello de transistores falsos y de mala calidad tal vez lo mejor seria conservar los NEC originales y buscar un reemplazo mejor; o definitivamente cambiar los 4 transistores es la solución de raíz. Disculpen señores la lora y gracias por la paciencia.

Este NO es el original - 2SD673 C -





Y estas son sus especificaciones..http://alltransistors.com/transistor.php?transistor=19888






El original es el NEC 2SD188 y estas sus especificaciones http://alltransistors.com/es/transistor.php?transistor=18781


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 15, 2015)

En todo caso, un final no provocaría que el amplificador oscile, sino que de plano se suicidaría, en todo caso, sería interesante que nos indicaras las tensiones de base de los finales...

Ahora bien, no se por aquellos pagos, pero por acá esos ya no se consiguen y me ha tocado reemplazarlos exitosamente con los MJ15003/4


----------



## ferrari (Oct 10, 2015)

Que tal señores, comentándoles las siguientes novedades respecto a la reparación del Sansui, he cambiado en un 80% todos los capacitores del amplificador, solo dejé los originales mas grandes y efectivamente en las primeras pruebas el parlante NO se salía de su suspención, es decir el problema parecía solucionado anotando que no cambié ninguno de los transistores porque el sonido en general era bueno. 
 Muy contento me dispuse a cerrar todo y cometí el grave error de novato de querer instalar una de las tapas metálicas  en pleno funcionamiento y .. pum!.. algún contacto y he sabido dañar ahora si el amplificador . Resumiendo señores luego de una dedicada revisión concluimos que el daño se presentó en uno de los transistores que envían el voltaje a la zona de amplificación y ha sido una verdadera odisea poder conseguir su reemplazo pero después de muchos días de búsqueda por fin lo encontramos.

En el dia de ayer lo hemos instalado y ...!que bien! el amplificador a vuelto a la vida solo que una de los bafles tiene la mitad de potencia en el sonido respecto a otro, no importa en cual salida lo instalemos el caso es que es una gran diferencia de volumen entre uno y otro pero por lo demás el funcionamiento a vuelto a ser correcto. Mis interrogantes ..

1. ¿Alguna posibilidad de que el reemplazo no sea el indicado y no envíe la potencia o voltaje necesario a una de las salidas?

2.¿Tiene algo que ver con un nuevo el ajuste de Bias que hasta donde tengo entendido en el caso del Sansui AU 666 se realiza desde esas perillas plásticas de regulación que se ven en las fotos¿ si no es asi ¿para que sirven esas perillas?..aún no he tocado para nada esos tornillitos plásticos.

3. Si no es ninguna de las anteriores ¿que paso debo seguir?  











Para que sirven esos reguladores? Si los muevo o modifico ¿puede ser la solución a mi nuevo problema?






Gracias señores como siempre y quedo atento a sus sugerencias.


----------



## ferrari (Oct 10, 2015)

Sres. dando lectura al manual respectivo me he encontrado con estos dos ajustes que según alcanzo a entender tratan específicamente sobre el correcto balance y corriente (Bias) de las salidas. Aún no logro descifrar  los pasos a seguir pero espero que la correcta puesta a punto de estos dos items sea la solución al problema.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola ferrari, lamentable lo de tu amplificador...

Antes de responderte, quiera consultarte si intentaste intercambiar las tarjetas de los canales... Son idénticas e intercambiables....


----------



## ferrari (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola Ratmayor , gracias de antemano,  las tarjetas las veo idénticas, incluso tienen el mismo número de identificación pero no he intentado intercambiarlas...¿procedo con ese paso y vemos el resultado?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2015)

Sí, así descartas que el problema no sea el preamplificador o directamente se trata de la etapa de potencia.

Ahora bien, el transistor que reemplazaste, si mi memoria no me falla, es una especie de regulador / muting que maneja a ambos canales, por eso dudo que afecte uno solo, o al canal del corto se le dañó algo más y no lo leí?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2015)

Deja ver si entendí, así intercambies las tarjetas, el canal derecho sigue siendo el que suena menos?  Porque de ser así ya el problema es en el preamplificador...


----------



## ferrari (Oct 11, 2015)

Si señor, correcto, aún intercambiando las tarjetas el canal derecho es el que se mantiene con bajo volumen. Ratmayor, me gustaría saber la razón del porque llega a la conclusión de que el problema está en el preamplificador que  entre todo lo malo es una ¨buena¨noticia porque otra opción que manejaba era que el reemplazo instalado no era el apropiado y con la dificultad que fue el conseguirlo creo que ya no quedan ánimos para buscar otro.

Aquí una  imagen del preamplificador ..






En esta parte todos los capacitores son nuevos como se puede observar y solo queda buscar cuidadosamente el nuevo mal pero cualquier guía por donde comenzar sería de gran ayuda. También me preguntaba si aún conociendo el nuevo diagnóstico igual sería necesario realizar los ajustes de balance y Bias debido al reemplazo del transistor.

Gracias por las respuestas y asesoría Ratmayor.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 11, 2015)

Tienes alguna herramienta para buscar señales? Es algo así como esto:


Con un circuito así podrías buscar exactamente donde radica el problema, de lo contrario estarías buscando a ciegas...


----------



## ferrari (Oct 11, 2015)

Mmm no Ratmayor , no tengo ese circuito, lo único que poseo es un multímetro y no creo que estemos hablando de lo mismo..¿que nombre tiene esa herramienta ? y así tratar de conseguirlo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 11, 2015)

ferrari dijo:


> Mmm no Ratmayor , no tengo ese circuito, lo único que poseo es un multímetro y no creo que estemos hablando de lo mismo..¿que nombre tiene esa herramienta ? y así tratar de conseguirlo.


Nop, el circuito se llama así, rastreador de señales  bueno, ¿Tendrás algún otro amplificador para que puedas probar cada una de las etapas?


----------



## ferrari (Oct 13, 2015)

Jeje.. disculpe mi ignorancia Ratmayor, bueno, tengo no tanto otro amplificador pero si un preamplificador que tal vez me sirva para hacer esas pruebas ...es uno igual a este. Kenwood C1
http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/in...c-c1-preamplifier-restoration-upgrade.609337/


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2015)

No, debe ser un amplificador, sin importar cuan pequeño sea, la idea es ir rastreando la señal de audio para determinar donde deja de amplificarse o comienza a atenuarse...


----------



## ferrari (Oct 15, 2015)

Para no molestar demasiado con preguntas tan elementales he tratado de informarme sobre el rastreo de señales con otro amplificador o con un rastreador propiamente dicho. Tengo tres amplificadores grandes pero montados en un rack de un equipo PA y otro que es un reciever Onkyo del teatro en casa, el inconveniente pasa por desmontar un montón de cables que vienen con ellos. Lo que leído dicen que también se puede hacer con un pequeño radio - también lo tengo- pero ya me dirá Ratmayor si es cierto y lo otro es ver si soy capaz de realizar el trabajo.

Enviar el amplificador a un técnico capacitado gana cada vez mas puntos pero por aquí nadie recomienda  a nadie, entonces ya se imaginarán la calidad de los mismos


----------



## ferrari (May 14, 2019)

Buenas tardes,  señores..no me resigno a dar por perdido mi viejo amplificador Sansui AU 666 pero parece una opción muy seria a considerar ya que lo he llevado a dos ¨técnicos¨ diferentes y ninguno a  logrado encontrar la falla,  por lo mismo he querido traer a conocimiento de todos uds. el problema en busca de una última opinión antes de dar el paso final.

1. El principal problema de dos es que una de las resistencias se quemó y los reemplazos no han dado resultados ya que en el momento  de dar encendido al amplificador comienza a salir humo de la misma, de inmediato apago el amplificador para no aumentar el problema.



Se puede observar en la siguiente imagen  las señales del calentamiento, la resistencia original es idéntica a las otras que están de color  blanco y los técnicos me dicen que como no se consigue  por eso el problema no tiene solución...la que se muestra en la foto es una de las dos que se han colocado pero sin el resultado esperado.



2. A su vez en medio de la manipulación para buscar la posible falla se ha desprendido  el transistor de referencia 2SC281 



En algún momento se instalo un reemplazo mas ¨moderno¨ como lo describió el primer técnico, era de color negro y cuadrado pero igual en el momento del encendido la resistencia del problema 1 vuelve a echar humo y toca apagar de inmediato el amplificador. También justifican que la falla continúa porque el reemplazo del transistor no es el original.




Cabe anotar que ambos técnicos realizaron las revisiones de rigor si ha esto se le puede llamar revisión armados de un multímetro como única herramienta  y en ambos casos coincidieron que todos los demás elementos están funcionando perfectamente.

Se entiende  que es muy complicado a la distancia un diagnóstico al menos diferente pero alguna idea será bienvenida para darle otra oportunidad de seguir en servicio al Sansui. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2019)

Me huele a una importante dosis de ignorancia por parte de los tecnicos.
Lo que ya no se consigue es el valor 0.5 ohm pero viene 0.47ohm 5W en el mismo tamaño que la original pero es de seccion cuadrada y de ceramica.....gran problema...psssss
Sin el plano y mas fotos, no tengo idea de donde es esa resistencia pero por el valor pinta como resistencia de emisor del par de salida, que si se hierve sugiere un transistor de salida en corto.

El 2SC281 se reemplaza sin drama con un BC547, asi que tampoco es "rocket science" como dirian los amigos del norte.

En fin...


----------



## Rorschach (May 14, 2019)

Aquí va el diagrama en pdf:
El resistor es de 0,5 ohms y de 2 W y es el resistor de emisor del par de salida, tal como lo dijo Dr. Zoidberg 
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2019)

Hace falta el circuito eléctrico, así en el aire es muy difícil de resolver o hay que hacer  un relevo del circuito y guiarse por el que esta sano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2019)

Rorschach dijo:


> Aquí va el diagrama en pdf:
> Rorschach


Gracias !!!!
El 2SC281 es el Vbe multiplier y como se lo comieron, los transistores de salida, si no están volados, deben estar conduciendo al mango y vuela la R de emisor.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 15, 2019)

Eres muy afortunado pues te han respondido los maestros del foro y te han dado la solución..... Yo te la traduzco a lenguaje cotidiano...,. El 2SCXXXX es un transistor MUY IMPORTANTE que además debe estar en contacto térmico (ver foto) con los finales..... Según las variaciones de temperatura de los finales, actúa sobre el circuito regulándolo y compensándolo, como se ha ido, al no hacer su función, se han ido también los finales y por eso te quema las resistencias de emisor de los mismos....
La solución es sencilla y te la han dado los maestros: 
cambia los 2SC por los que te han sugerido y asegúrate que hacen contacto térmico con el disipador para detectar las variaciones de temperatura.
CAMBIA LOS FINALES PUES SE HAN IDO.
Sustituye las resistencias de emisor por las sugeridas y.......
Disfruta de tu fantástico amplificador.
Un abrazo.


----------



## ferrari (May 16, 2019)

Excelentes noticias! ...pensaba que todo estaba casi perdido!... y si entendí medianamente lo mejor de todo es que no parece ser tan complicado y costosa la reparación. Ahora ya en materia les confieso que he releído unas 6 o 7 veces los mensajes para poder comprender las funciones y el daño de las partes afectadas, el peor de los casos es si es necesario el reemplazo de uno de los transistores de salida que creo es la parte mas costosa y tal vez difícil de conseguir.

Entonces los pasos a seguir:  conseguir e instalar la resistencia de cerámica  y los dos transistores BC547 que recomienda el Dr. Zoidberg para mínimo instalar el que se deprendió  asegurándose que EXISTA CONTACTO TERMICO con el disipador.

Al respecto recuerdo que cuando el primer técnico instaló el repuesto del 2SC281 nunca se aseguró que éste hiciera contacto y siempre estuvo en el aire por asi decirlo, me supongo entonces que no ejercía su función y claramente esta puede ser la clave para que no le llegue tanto calor a la resistencia.

A pesar de su excelente explicación Juan Carlos aún no me queda claro lo referente al CAMBIO DE FINALES ..no se exactamente a que partes se refiere. Adjunto una imagen mas cercana y si es tan amable me enseña donde estan ubicados, disculpe mi ignorancia sobre el tema por favor.



Por ocupación será muy posiblemente la próxima semana cuando este manos a la obra - otro técnico - para realizar la reparación y por supuesto los mantendré al tanto de lo ocurrido.Agradecer es poco para todos los que amablemente con sus respuestas han dado el diagnóstico que tanto esperaba. Espero  el mejor de los resultados gracias a uds. Saludos.


----------



## ninodeves (May 16, 2019)

al cambio de finales,se refiere a los transistores finales del amplificador,o sea a los que están atornillados al disipador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2019)

ninodeves dijo:


> al cambio de finales,se refiere a los transistores finales del amplificador,o sea a los que están atornillados al disipador


De todas formas hay que revisar los drivers por si hay alguno palmado.


----------



## ferrari (May 16, 2019)

ninodeves dijo:


> al cambio de finales,se refiere a los transistores finales del amplificador,o sea a los que están atornillados al disipador



O sea estos......


Ya sabía  que no podía ser tanta la dicha..estos transistores son verdaderamente difíciles de conseguir por aquí si no es que te encuentras con falsos originales. Haré sin embargo todo lo posible . Gracias Ninodeves por la respuesta y de paso por volverme a la realidad.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> De todas formas hay que revisar los drivers por si hay alguno palmado.



Por favor Dr. Zoidberg, una última ayuda que los únicos drivers que conozco son los que  instalo en  mi computadora y esos son virtuales. Gracias como siempre.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 17, 2019)

Los drivers, como apunta brillantemente el Doctor, también pueden estar afectados.
Los drivers son los transistores de mediana potencia que excitan a los finales (los de potencia que están en el disipador exterior)….
El problema es que dados tus bajos conocimientos en electrónica, te estamos aconsejando para que aciertes con el problema a la primera y así no te frustres con la electrónica, pero lo razonable sería MEDIR LOS TRANSISTORES Y ASÏ DETERMINAR CUAL O CUALES SE HAN MUERTO y reemplazarlos.
Esta medición es muy simple y se hace con un polímetro para medir continuidad, si vas a enviar a reparar la etapa a un técnico (uno de verdad, no el torpedo que la ha tocado hasta ahora) no debe tener ningún problema para implementar las soluciones que te han dado los maestros, así como para concretar/medir EFECTIVAMENTE que transistores se han ido y sustituirlos.
Un saludo.


----------



## ferrari (May 17, 2019)

Ya quisiera tener siquiera BAJOS conocimientos en electrónica Juan Carlos, por lo mismo no me canso de agradecer la paciencia y el don de gentes de este gran foro porque lidiar con un neófito en el asunto es bastante difícil. Me atrevo a consultarles cuando no encuentro otras respuestas en la gente que se supone capacitada por aquí en mis alrededores y lo hago  con  vergüenza créame pero es mucha la ayuda  recibida no solo en este si no en varios temas que he abierto para diferentes consultas. 

Respecto al tema les comento que en ambas revisiones de los técnicos yo estaba presente, me consta que detallaban cada parte involucrada y otras en general, siempre con resultados positivos o sea ningún daño, incluso uno de ellos quitó uno por uno los transistores finales y los midió, también realizó unas pruebas sin ellos instalados y me aseguró que estaban en perfecto estado.

Empezaré de nuevo el proceso con otro torpedo, perdón, otro técnico y le haré énfasis en que revise  mas detenidamente todo lo anterior y de allí sacaremos las conclusiones que por supuesto estaré informando a todos uds. Gracias al Doctor, a Juan Carlos, a Rorschach en fin a todos los que ha bien han querido colaborar con la causa. Saludos!


----------



## Ulises3000 (Sep 20, 2019)

Buenas amigo, quería preguntar que pasó con tu amplificador. ¿Pudiste solucionar el problema? Un saludo.


----------



## ferrari (Sep 21, 2019)

Que tal Ulises, no me he vuelto a reportar porque me había sido imposible  seguir en la tarea,  sin embargo esta semana he comprado un repuesto digamos ¨provisional¨porque en ese momento no llevaba la referencia que me recomienda el Dr. Zoiberg - BC547 - . Me dicen que es un reemplazo sin embargo para estar seguros esta semana si dispondré de tiempo y lo buscaré con el dato suministrado al igual la resistencia que falta, es decir en los próximos dias ya tendré noticias al respecto.



Gracias Ulises por preguntar. Un saludo.


----------



## Ulises3000 (Sep 21, 2019)

Ok amigo, esperamos que toda esa odisea llegue a buen término y nos tengas la buena noticia de la solución y la puesta en funcionamiento de ese excelente amplificador.


----------

